# The Duck's Valentine Day Grow



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

Just put 12 seeds in rapid rooters.

Got the seeds gifted to me from some friends on another site.

They are called Pink Momma.

I have them under my 4 bulb t-5 at 20,000 lumens

As long as the temps stay good I will be placing them in my DWC 5 gallon buckets, then will cull the males once they show.

Not much to see yet but I took a pic anyways


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 14, 2012)

The greenest of mojo Duck. A valentines day grow..sweet huh?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks *Rose*

I have seen some of the finished bud shots and they most definitely look sweet. I just hope mine turn out as well, and I don't embarrass myself

Thanks for stopping by and checking out my grow journal


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2012)

I will most certainly be pulling up the old shoe and getting cozy for this one.....green mojo pc.


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 14, 2012)

should be ready by summer.......

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

:ciao: Best of luck and green mojo for the Pink Mammas


----------



## Lemon Jack (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in for this one.  Can't wait till it. Gets goin these the same seeds. 4u was runnin?


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by and the green mojo everyone.


----------



## Maximlis (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a doubt? after breeding, does it give result? How can you get to know that you got perfect result?


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm in ... Green Mojo i'm sure you will delivery


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by bho

@Maximlis I am a little confused by your question but here goes it.
After breeding you know if you get results by the seeds that develop, I think all breeders are looking for the new killer dank but ones killer dank is another ones dirt weed so it is really up to the individual user to know if the results are perfect.


----------



## orangesunshine (Feb 15, 2012)

got my spot on the couch over here---:hubba:  :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by orangesunshine


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 15, 2012)

Mojo for the :heart: Grow...

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in 4u 




> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



I will have to catch up with after 24 hours


----------



## nugatronica (Feb 15, 2012)

summer flow should be sick dude


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2012)

L8 as always but here. Howzitgoin ,:ciaocduck. Love to see new strains/crosses grown out. A lil of the *mojo* fer ya tho your dialed already :cool2:


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahhh. How sweet. A V-day grow for the ladies. Best thing is you dont need to buy them nothing expensive. Wait. Yes you do. Everything cost something.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for swinging by nugatronica,7greeneyes, and nouvellechef 

I need to wait for 24 hours before giving you reps


----------



## Jericho (Feb 15, 2012)

Think i will watch this one. Dont remember watching any of your grows.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 15, 2012)

Hey duck, was wondering what the strain lineage is, or did I miss that...lol? I wonder hows she tastes, can't wait to find out from ya.

eace:


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 15, 2012)

Good luck Duck, im in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 16, 2012)

:hubba:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahoy ye m8,

Im pulling my  chair, sounds like a nice one forsure. I cant wait to watch.

Mojo for your grow!

Be safe!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 16, 2012)

7 G this is the lineage....Pink Mama= Black Dahlia #5 x Yo Mama (male)
4u has posted a pic for us

Thanks for stopping in DMan and bubba, I just hope my buds turn out like 4u's


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 16, 2012)

What a lucky one! Sounds awesome


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you thank you my good duck...err, man. lol.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 17, 2012)

I have had 4 Pink Mammas pop their heads out so far in the rapid rooters. I had some heat problems at first, being my first time growing in a tent, but I got that fixed. Thought I fried them but so far I got 4 and it looks like more are trying.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in duck.  Love those pink mama's.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by powerplanter


----------



## pcduck (Feb 18, 2012)

Well 4 more has popped


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2012)

:yay:



:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hows everything going for ya duck?
What size tent/light. Sorry if I missed it.
Green mojo bro, be safe!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

Veg tent is a 2' X 4' with two 4' t-5's

Flower tent is 4' x 4' with two 600 watt hps's

11 of 12 has popped but one looks pretty say


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dayum, two 600w in a 4x4,
Nice! going to be one heck of a run!


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd say you got plenty of light.  How do you germ. your seeds duck?  That's a good percentage even if the last one doesn't pop.  I'll check back.  Stay safe.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

*bubba* I hope that is enough light  I like my nugs hard and compact

*powerplanter* I just put the seeds right into the rapid rooters as I am going to use my DWC buckets this run. If I run organic like I did last time I just put them into a red solo cup with soil. I do not use the paper towel method.

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

:ciao::48:


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2012)

Man pc you are gonna hit them with more light then sun....
I am think you will be able to use every inch of that 4x4.  I wish I had a second 600w instead of the 400w.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by Ozzy and HL


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I lost 2 of the 11 that popped their heads. The 2 that I lost did not really look all that good from the very beginning. Hopefully I will get some females out of the remaining 9

On a side note my order of Cheaddarwurst2, CallGirl, and OG Graze has been dispatched, so I should be getting them in a week or so


----------



## drfting07 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wohoo!


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 24, 2012)

What an amazing line up, I wanna try the OG! Sounds delicious.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

Bubba, I never grew the og graze, but the Cheaddarwurst is the dank:aok:


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 24, 2012)

I have heard of the chedda but never tried any.. 

I plan on doing a pic n mix order after I get moved/settled.
Gonna have to pick up a couple.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah you won't be disappointed.  Only problem I had was getting a female. Had to grow 5 of them to get 1 female.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sounds like a keeper strain then. This Afghan haze33 from ch9 is deff worth giving a look into. 
Very sweety fruit with a lil skunky haze scent. Buds are huge like softball sized around.


----------



## bubba902 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Duck!,
Hope the ladies :hubba: are doing good!
good luck and be safe bro..


Also.
Thanks for the nom for Feb.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2012)

Going to be transplanting the girls today.

Might do DWC, but it is looking more like I will being doing soil.


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2012)

Good luck and green mojo on the transplant pc.....


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks HL

Well I transplanted them today in soil and lost one more of the Pink Mama'a. 
I am pretty clumsy, so I ended up with 8 Pink Mama's


----------



## Irish (Feb 29, 2012)

good luck with the pink momma grow duck...might find some nice colors from the bd5. i harvested two phenos about three days ago. both look interesting, and one is all pink cola...should get some nice variation with these...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

that's awesome Irish, freakin' pink buds...love to see some and hear how she smokes.


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 29, 2012)

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info Irish, that is nice to know Be nice to get a pink cola, since I had orange ones from the SpaceCase. Sure wish I still had that strain

Well the Pink Mama's are no worst for wear, they look like they enjoyed the transplant


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 29, 2012)

:woohoo:


----------



## getnasty (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll be following you, duck. My seeds went into the soil on the 14th too.


-nasty


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

I flipped 2/5 Kush on the 14th lol. Way young still but they are going to be a project of mine.

 I'm Ready for some pictures though lol.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by *GN*

*bubba* I will try to get some pics up today. They are still pretty small.

Looks like I may get my seed order today at least according to the USPS tracking.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Mar 1, 2012)

More baby pics 

Hope ya get your beans today ducky....and I really can't wait to see some big pink buds


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Me too *LJ*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

:woohoo: :woohoo:

I received my beans today

Now I just have to find the room to start them


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 1, 2012)

Aint that a dilemma duck....lol.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

yeah and it is one dilemma I really enjoy


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 1, 2012)

My tent  lol.

your lucky as hell, mine were not so lucky


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

I hear ya bubba:48:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 3, 2012)

How's everything going Duck? 
The little ones still doing alright?, I've been having a couple problems with heat/humiditiy again but nothing toooo major.

Checked the aroma for the first time under a scope lastnight, 3-5% amber . Picked off a sample to see how she tastes.... YUMMY!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

Everything is going good bubba, at least it was yesterday, have not been over to see them today.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2012)

Bad Duck not checking up on your Ducklings


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah I know Ozzy, but the wind is blowing so hard (+30 mph) and cold

Plus I feel like someone is hitting me with a hammer.

Maybe once I eat I will take a peek.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2012)

Duck I think you need to quit quacking and go see a quack, you've been under the weather too long now.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

:laugh:


I know what the quack is going to say and I do not want to hear it


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2012)

Maybe we do. Maybe you don't really know, just think you know. Hoping for the best for you Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah true Rose, but the ones I have gone to all tell me the same thing.

I am not saying they are wrong, but lets just say I do not like the side effects of the meds they prescribe.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't blame you. Sorry.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2012)

No reason to be sorry Rose, you are just showing concern and hoping for the best for me...And I thank you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 4, 2012)

*Duck* my last Quack visit when like this
them" We want to operate again" 
me" Nope ain't happen as long as I can walk" 
them"We're not writing you any more pain meds"
me "you can shovel those pills" and I left the office
2 hrs late the pharmacy called saying my pills were ready for pick.
3 days late  couldn't take it no more and pick the damn things up.
Sometimes we just have to take the damn things they want us to take to live half way normal.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

:laugh:

Ok Ok I will get some up sometime today


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 7, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> ostpicsworthless:


Amen


----------



## getnasty (Mar 7, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :laugh:
> 
> Ok Ok I will get some up sometime today


Yes plz.  I'm anxious to see how Barbara stands up against your ladies. I only had one survive.  The second has stopped growing due to shock from nutrients, I assume? Idk. But Barbara is diggin the heat and shooting leaves out pretty nice.


-nasty


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

Be tomorrow as I just got home from the hospital and already got my shoes off.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2012)

The hospital? I was hoping you were feeling better.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

Not me. They rushed my Mother to the hospital


----------



## powerplanter (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 8, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Not me. They rushed my Mother to the hospital



Sorry Duck, I will keep your mother and family in our prayers.
Hope everything is alright.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope She's alright and It was nothing Major. I'll say a prayer for her and you Bro


----------



## Jericho (Mar 8, 2012)

Hope your mother is ok duck and it wasn't anything to serious. My thoughts are with you bud.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no, that is a worry. I hope she is ok. Sending healing wishes and hugs.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Not me. They rushed my Mother to the hospital



My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours!


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey Duck!, 
How is everything going with your mother? Hope all is well!,
We are still keeping her in our prayers until we know whats going on.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 14, 2012)

We'll have to trust that the Pink Mommas are doing fine for now.  Main thing is that duck's real momma is feeling better and he will be back on the pond soon.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of my Pink Mamma's.

There is a couple of Cheadarwurst thrown in there also.

Thanks for all the well wishes and prayers for my Mother. 
She is doing better but is not eating very well and still sore. She is home though so that is good and she has another appointment Monday to see when they can operate or whatever they are going to do..Thanks


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 16, 2012)

good to hear about momma duck---duck---pink mamma looking good too---love to see those fat 7 finger leaves at such a young and tender age--:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2012)

So do I Orange

Just waiting on some pre-flowers so that I can figure out their sex


----------



## Grower13 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope everything is ok duck....... 

:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 16, 2012)

Good to see Mom home and doing a little better. Little bit of your meds should put a hunger in her


----------



## pcduck (Mar 16, 2012)

Ozzy,I am sure they would:laugh: they sure do me


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 16, 2012)

Looking awesome Duck!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow they look great!!  Is it a 4' tent?


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yea that tent looks big!, im debating on a cpl diff tents, looking for something big though, 4x4  isnt cutting it lol,

Or im cloning too much.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah mine is a 4x4 tent for flower and a 2x4 for veg.

that's all I need to keep me in meds.


----------



## Markers (Mar 18, 2012)

:icon_smile: 





> Or im cloning too much.


I'm hopiong to have that problem soon.:icon_smile:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

I cant wait to see the flowers on them pretty girls! 
Duck, I envy you lol


----------



## pcduck (Mar 18, 2012)

bubba if you can try to get/try some cheddarwurst, good yield with the kick.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ill keep that in mind Duck, Ive found seeds but no I rgins on the genetics.

Same to you and this Afghan haze, really helps my back and knee pain.
are you going to be runnin the 600s or was itb400s?

Green mojo!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 19, 2012)

two 600's


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 25, 2012)

:ciao:  *Duck*

Tents look great my friend...thanks for fixing the link


----------



## pcduck (Mar 25, 2012)

4u:ciao:

Thanks for letting me know

:icon_smile: Well I rearranged my flower tent today. Took out the t-5 I had in there for vegging and replaced it with my other 600. One 600 is burning a hps right now and the other has a mH bulb. Starting to check for signs of female or male. I have 4 in some plastic containers and I want to transplant them into 5 gallon Smart Pots. Sorta of looks like I got at least one male but I will give them a few more days just to be sure or throw him into my veg tent that is sitting empty right now.:icon_smile:


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a good time Duck, I love the initial flip to flower.
how many can you flower in the 4x4?
swapping out my chair to a sofa for the remainder 

Ordering another tent and going to try  the 4x4 with two 400s.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 26, 2012)

Not sure* bubba* depends on how many females I get. Most likely will be doing 4 to 5 plants


----------



## pcduck (Mar 27, 2012)

Sure glad I did not put any girls outside, got a freeze this morning. So much for those 80's degrees days and 60's degrees nights


----------



## getnasty (Mar 27, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sure glad I did not put any girls outside, got a freeze this morning. So much for those 80's degrees days and 60's degrees nights


You must be in the Midwest.


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

same thing happened here last night too. Im on the east coast


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2012)

west coast  going to be in the 50f  all week.....but I feel a freeze comeing here as well befor my outdoor gets rolling...good thing I working on hoop house...stay warm *duck*


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 27, 2012)

:ciao: have plans for this hoop house 4U


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 27, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: have plans for this hoop house 4U


 
click on my 2011 outdoor grow in siggy *drfting*...it shows my hoop house...I use same one every year..just add new plastic..


*Duck*..sorry for high jacking thread for a spell...Ill be starting my OD end next month and will have the same hoop house...


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 27, 2012)

hey duck, do you run the hps/mh mix first half of bloom then finish with 1200W hps?  I was thinking of trying a regimen sorta like that, mixing in some blue light for the first part of the flip . . .  I'd be interested to know if you have a certain way of running yours


----------



## pcduck (Mar 29, 2012)

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> hey duck, do you run the hps/mh mix first half of bloom then finish with 1200W hps?  I was thinking of trying a regimen sorta like that, mixing in some blue light for the first part of the flip . . .  I'd be interested to know if you have a certain way of running yours



Dan once I sex them and flip to flower I will remove mH and run all hps. More lumens with the hps then the mH. Mostly got lazy and just not switched them out yet while waiting for the plants to sex.


:icon_smile: Yanked out 2 males today of the Pink Mamma's. May still may have a third one, but waiting to be sure. Will be taking clones soon and flipping over to 12/12:icon_smile:


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2012)

:ciao:


----------



## drfting07 (Mar 29, 2012)

PC, Any pics? love me some flower porn

Hi there Hamster! :ciao: Good to see you on the forum!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 29, 2012)

mucho mojo out there for all the mamas to stay healthy & strong man :48:


----------



## Locked (Mar 29, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> PC, Any pics? love me some flower porn
> 
> Hi there Hamster! :ciao: Good to see you on the forum!



Hey drft...good to see you around as well. I dont get to post as much right now but I still pop in when I can.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 30, 2012)

I might have found cheddar


----------



## Dan K. Liberty (Mar 30, 2012)

oh cheez bubba


----------



## pcduck (Mar 30, 2012)

*bubba* You can find some here at TAS

cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/alphakronik-genes-seeds-cheddarwust-2/prod_3824.html

I am growing/have grown the original cheddarwurst and purchased some of these for the next round.




:icon_smile:  Will be culling and pruning today if time allows. I will be take pics and post them when finished:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Some pics of the Pink Mama's and Cheddarwurst at day 49.

I was a bit late in getting my teas to them so they had slight yellowing but they should come around pretty quick. One plant is looking a bit shaky as it was placed next to my intake and we had a few cold nights here
I also pruned them and have the clones in my veg tent.

I flipped them today so in another 49 days they should be looking a lot better:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 3, 2012)

nice! Very squat and bushy! A duck should be able to handle those, aye?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2012)

I hope so drifting 

Be happier when they green up again.  Those final 10 days in veg and they really sucked up the N.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 3, 2012)

I can see that. No worries, I believe the duck has it in him to bring them back.

The real challenge is growing an indica/sativa landrace that can be handled by a turtle.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah should not be to much of a problem. They greened up pretty good just over night.

The 2 in back, in the last pic are just huge. These are the 2 that I planted directly into 5 gallon smart pots after getting them started in Rapid Rooters. The other 5 gallon ones are transplants and the ones in 1 gallon Smart Pots got put in there straight from Rapid Rooters also.


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking for an ideal pot?


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

looking good there *duckie*---all the confidence you'll have them babies sparkling like new again soon enough---quick question---i do not remember you sexing these---did you take cuts before you sexed them


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Apr 3, 2012)

I always did love me some pink strains.:icon_smile:  they are just so pretty.. im not sure what green mojo is yet..(total nOObOObIE here) but when i learn what it is and how to give it   green mojo to you... 

Plenti Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2012)

*Orange* I sexed them first before cloning and flipping. I still have one waiting to be sexed but I was getting tired of waiting plus they were the right size to flip.


----------



## bubba902 (Apr 3, 2012)

Ooooooh hubba hubba hubba they look nice even a lil yellow.
Best of luck with the girls


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *Orange* I sexed them first before cloning and flipping. I still have one waiting to be sexed but I was getting tired of waiting plus they were the right size to flip.





what was your m/f ratio


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2012)

*Orange*

3 males, one is still iffy,4 confirmed females, out of the 8 that survived, of the Pink Mama. I need to recheck:laugh: sitting here thinking and now I am confused and not totally sure:stoned: Will have to wait till lights on.

2 male, 2 female out of 4 of the Ceddarwurst. This my best ratio with these, this run. Been hitting the males more often then not. Out of the 10 seeds I purchased I got a 4/10 ratio of females and a 6/10 on males. But no hermies


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks duck---think i'm gonna run me some cheese pretty soon   ---how's mamma duck's quack


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2012)

I was wondering that too Duck.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 3, 2012)

Well she has more test tomorrow. She is getting fed up with docs. They schedule tests then cancel them. She still is not eating very well, she says it is because she is not hungry. Hopefully after tomorrows test we will know more and when they can operate......Thanks for asking* Orange* and *Rose*


----------



## Jericho (Apr 4, 2012)

:ciao: Duck. Hope things go well tomorrow. Thoughts will be with mother duck.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 5, 2012)

Continued thoughts and prayers, my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Well she has more test tomorrow. She is getting fed up with docs. They schedule tests then cancel them. She still is not eating very well, she says it is because she is not hungry. Hopefully after tomorrows test we will know more and when they can operate......Thanks for asking* Orange* and *Rose*


 

My Best wishes coming your way my friend....Have ya smoked with Mum  for her Eating dissorder?...I know they some Strains that make ya just hungry as all heck..We just finished smoking the Pink Mammas we Ran..sure would like that one again some day


----------



## pcduck (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks *4u* & *Dan K.*

Mother does not smoke....I think once she gets the tumor removed that is pressing on her stomach she will be able to eat more comfortably.


----------



## Irish (Apr 11, 2012)

how are those girls looking duck? did you get some groceries in em?


----------



## pcduck (Apr 11, 2012)

*Irish* After a few days they started to green back up  I figured it was just a lack of food and transplant shock. They needed food bad. I have not checked them in a couple of days, been up in your neck of the woods and just got back. But Will be giving them the eyeball tonight once the lights come on.


----------



## getnasty (Apr 11, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Thanks *4u* & *Dan K.*
> 
> Mother does not smoke....I think once she gets the tumor removed that is pressing on her stomach she will be able to eat more comfortably.


Does she not smoke because it's smoke? Or because it's illegal? Preference? Curious, because you could whip up a batch of cookies to help her along the way until the tumor is removed.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2012)

:icon_smile: Just a quick update. Budding out like crazy. The internode spacing between the Pink Mamma and Cheddarwurst makes them quite easy to pick out. Will add pics if I am awake when lights come on or wait till morning:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2012)

Budding out like crazy is good! Green mojo duck!


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 18, 2012)

:hubba: :watchplant: :clap: :woohoo:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 21, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: Just a quick update. Budding out like crazy. The internode spacing between the Pink Mamma and Cheddarwurst makes them quite easy to pick out. Will add pics if I am awake when lights come on or wait till morning:icon_smile:





how bout them there pics duck :icon_smile: :watchplant:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 21, 2012)

Forgot camera :hitchair: *Orange* I will be sure to take it next time


----------



## Irish (Apr 21, 2012)

next time your up, stop over and get a care package, that way you ain't gotta worry bout transporting anything!... ...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 22, 2012)

This is day 19 of 12/12

I have some yellowing happening in my 1 gallon smart pots.
I believe this is due to me being lazy and not feeding them quick enough.:hitchair:
I have brewed some tea that has bit more N in it and see if that helps.

Starting to think that with some these being in such small containers(1 gallon Smart Pots) that I need to feed them more often. Or when amending my soil I forgot something:doh:


----------



## orangesunshine (Apr 26, 2012)

excellent---thanks *Duck*---looking good brother---sure they will bounce back just fine---can you give us any more info on these beans you be growing---smoke report---anything about yield expectations---


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 26, 2012)

Your going to need Lewis and Clark to find your way around that jungle.  lol  Very nice Duck.


----------



## Irish (Apr 26, 2012)

thats prolly the issue duck, the one gallons are eating up the groceries super fast...i tried those, and they dried up too fast for my liking...had to water daily...

they look really great besides the yellowing. i ran an amnesia haze hybrid last winter that went yellow way early no matter how i treated them, and the buds were still amazing...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> excellent---thanks *Duck*---looking good brother---sure they will bounce back just fine---can you give us any more info on these beans you be growing---smoke report---anything about yield expectations---



First time growing the Pink Momma *Orange*. I have grown and smoked the Cheddarwurst Tight nugs, excellent yield, goes in fruity lemon and goes out rotten cheese. Highly recommend, but unable to get more seeds, these seeds were what I had left, so I bought the Cheddarwurst2. Will be keeping a Mother of this strain


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2012)

Irish said:
			
		

> thats prolly the issue duck, the one gallons are eating up the groceries super fast...i tried those, and they dried up too fast for my liking...had to water daily...
> 
> they look really great besides the yellowing. i ran an amnesia haze hybrid last winter that went yellow way early no matter how i treated them, and the buds were still amazing...



That is what I am beginning to believe also *Irish.
*I fed them a strong N tea with fish emulsion, so hopefully this will allow me to limp these small ones home. 

This organic growing in small containers is a bit more demanding then using chems.



Hey there *PowerPlanter*:ciao:


----------



## MJ20 (Apr 26, 2012)

I always had to water daily the smaller the pots outside, they just can't hold the water/food like the larger ones, totally unforgiving in drought times :S


----------



## Amateur Grower (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry it took me this long to click on the link in your sig! If the Pink comes out like the pic posted on the 1st page, you are going to have some nice, thick nugs it looks like.

AG


----------



## pcduck (Apr 26, 2012)

*AG* My Pink Mommas that are in the 5 gallon Smart Buds are budding out real nice with no yellowing. It is to early to tell but I can only hope I get some buds like 4u posted on the first page. That would be sweet


----------



## Irish (Apr 27, 2012)

i have four that are unsexed that are going to run outdoors in 5's or 10 gallon pots. i'm getting to watch and get some info to use thats going to be real helpful. i will have to feed heavier i think factoring in rain saturation times...seems every time i have an outdoor feed scheduled, it rains shortly afterwards, and steals away alot of nutes...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 27, 2012)

*Irish* that is a good idea. I will be doing the same when I place my clones of her outdoors.

Thanks *Dan K.* This is only my second season growing organic indoors and still on the learning curve.


----------



## Irish (Apr 29, 2012)

duck, i had no idea you had switched over to organic. i did too just two seasons ago, and having good results. are you making compost? i've made compost since i was knee high to a tick. always used it in my veggie gardens, and started using it in my mj grows exclusively this season i'm just finishing up...

now i understand the early yellowing a little better...thats to be expected when you're running different strains with organic...it's a challenge just to dial in any one strain, but when you add several in the group, it's nearly impossible to be consistant every single time you do a new strain...

for some reason i thought you were using fox farm nutes in soil...

i did several grows this indoor season using nothing but my compost, some humboldt roots as a starter, lacto bacillus every watering, and homemade strawberry tea in flower. you talk about some tasty smoke! i played around with some other fruit teas also, and even used l. bacillus, and wine yeast in other grows...i'm studying different weeds in my field that are beneficial in teas, and other things like soy bean plants, alfalfa, and bio-char... 

still feeling my way around too, and feeling blessed with the growing skills i already have that compliment organic growing...it's new and exciting, and i'm having fun experimenting...

mojo for you're grow duck...peace...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 29, 2012)

*Irish* I still run DWC, but was worried about temps inside the grow room with this Spring we have been having. Did not think I would get the grow completed before high temps intervened.

I am beginning to think that I either forgot something in my amendments or these 1 gallon Smart Pots are a lot more difficult to grow organically  in.


----------



## pcduck (May 8, 2012)

Yesterday a I pulled a Cheddarwurst that hermied on me. I been having major issue with it and yesterday must have been to much for her after 5 weeks of 12/12. Even with the stress that was quite apparent, this just show me that the hermie gene is there and just waiting to get stressed out. I really thought this was a great keeper for a mother plant but all for naught.

And on a good note the Pink Mamma and the other Cheddarwurst are looking really nice, will take some pics tonight and post later.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 9, 2012)

aw man that sucks....


----------



## Irish (May 9, 2012)

bummer, i know you really liked that girl too...


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2012)

*7g* it sure does suck but hopefully I caught it before it spewed.

*Irish* Oh well I may keep her just don't try organics in a 1 gallon smart pot. But there again I may have forgot a soil amendment, just could not get her to green up.



Some pics after day 37 of 12/12


----------



## pcduck (May 9, 2012)

Some more pics after 37 days of 12/12.

The small plants are in 1 gallon smart pots these are the ones I could not get to flower properly. Did good in veg but went yellow at the beginning of 12/12. Like I said it was an organic learning experience trying to grow in those 1 gallon smart pots. Although I am starting to get concerned that I may have forgot a soil amendment and it just has not reared its ugly head yet in the 5 gallon smart pots.


----------



## kaotik (May 9, 2012)

oh, so _THAT_'s what they're supposed to look like    

can't wait to try these myself.. think we've got a winner here :icon_smile: 
lookin like some frosty goodness (glad someone did them right  )

sorry bout the expired cheese


----------



## Irish (May 10, 2012)

i did mine right. i pollenated them perfectly. matter of fact, i'm toking on some of this icky sticky right now. it is real racy smoke...you feel like getting some stuff done after smoking it...real nice feel good buzz though once it smooths out...has a real strong musky odor...

duck, i've never flowered in bigger than threes...seems perfect...i water/feed once a week and thier on thier own til following week...(i use poly bags too)

even though i pollenated mine, they still grew better than you would expect from a pollenated plant if you know what i mean...normally a pollenated plant slows down dramatically to build seed, and these kept on giving...

looking good duck...


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words and for stopping by *kaotik*, *Irish*, and *Dan K*.

DKL I am sure the imbalanced caused the stress. I have ran this strain before with no trouble and running it right now with no problem in the 5 gallon smart pots. Don't have to worry about any pink cheddar mamma I am not a pollen chucker or a breeder, I leave that to the ones that have the time.


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

Pink Mamma, Dan K


----------



## Amateur Grower (May 10, 2012)

MMMMM, look delicious!!

AG


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

Dan K said:
			
		

> imma look that stuff up



Not sure if you will find much. As I am a member of a growers group called *The Dirty Dozen* and this is where the seeds came from. We have a group grow going on another forum, but not here.

Thanks AG


----------



## orangesunshine (May 10, 2012)

:48: yes sir senor *duck* looking very nice my friend---


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2012)

Thanks *Orange*

Just wish I knew what I did wrong in those 1 gallon smart pots. If I forgot an amendment or my tea was not soon enough or the right mix.
Now I am not sure if I should just yank they other 2 one gallon smart pots in flower or not. They are also show yellowing but not as bad as the one that hermied. They actually are greening up some. But I have 2 others in 5 gallon smart pots ready to go in if I do yank them two.


----------



## zem (May 19, 2012)

I just found my way in here Duck this is however the best part of the show  nice grow


----------



## puasurfs (May 20, 2012)

Very impressive brah~

And an excellent read too! Those are some beautiful ladies you have there! You should be very proud... and excited! I am excited for you too. You sure have the touch.


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

Thanks *puasurfs* and *zem* for the kind words and for stopping by the nest

I had some problems(got stoned and forget to amend my soil with epsom salt) but they are looking like they will finish just fine. 

The Pink Mama is one frosty girl though. I will try to post pics tonight when the lights come on. I guess I am due for a picture update


----------



## drfting07 (May 20, 2012)

hey duck, when top dressing with espom, how much do you use and when? Thanks! Drfting07


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

*drifting* I do not top dress with epsom salts. I mix it in with my soil along with other amendments. In this grow to make up for the lack of Mg that I forgot, I am feeding them heavy dosages of Cal/Mg


----------



## zem (May 20, 2012)

i am surprised Duck, when did you switch to soil?


----------



## pcduck (May 20, 2012)

*zem*  I have been growing OD in soil for years. But this grow I went soil indoors because of the unusual warm spring we have been having here.
I will be back doing water this fall once the temps cool down.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 20, 2012)

:ciao::48:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

Here are some pics of Pink Mama and Cheddarwurst.

These were taken at day 47 of 12/12


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

Some more pics of the tent at 47 days of 12/12


----------



## Grower13 (May 22, 2012)

:48:


----------



## pcduck (May 22, 2012)

Some pics at day 49of 12/12 with the lights out.

The pics suck I am not very good at picture taking.

But you can see the Mg deficiency in the pic. I think I have this under control for now and will be able to make it to the finish


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2012)

looks Awesome *duck*...I like the fade on that second pic...hows the smell?..I like the Pink Momma's little to zero stretch


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

4u said:
			
		

> I like the Pink Momma's little to zero stretch



Yeah me 2

If I would have know this before I flipped, I would have let them get a bit bigger in veg. But as it is they look like they will be a good yield coming. They are starting to bulk up now

Inside the tent the smell is overwhelming. I will have to give them a rub and see what the Pink Mama's smell like without the Cheddarwurst adding to it. 
Sure glad I got that huge Carbon Filter. I was a bit scared setting that up in there because of the weight. It did bend my cross member a bit. Once these Pink Mama's are harvested I am gonna shore up that cross member.

I placed a Black Dominia X Nepal Kush(I just call it Black, to long to write out constantly) in there a week ago and it is already nearly as tall as the Pink Mama's and it is not even budding yet. Did this cause I am trying to do a Perpetual grow in my tent.

Thanks for stopping by 4u


----------



## getnasty (May 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Inside the tent the smell is overwhelming. I will have to give them a rub and see what the Pink Mama's smell like without the Cheddarwurst adding to it


I've thought about asking in the general forums whether or not it was okay to rub the buds to see what they smell like... did it once last week cuz i thought I was smelling mildew in my closet. My buds just smell so friggin skunky on that one particular plant that they ALMOST smell like mildew, though my RH is well below 50% - even under 40 most of the time, and I see no signs of mold or mildew anywhere. Freaked me out!

Anyways, theyre lookin good. I'm especially lovin that Pink Mama.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

*GN*  I rub the stalk of the girls not the buds. Sorry I should have explained myself better. 

I would not rub the buds, I would think your fingers would get covered in sticky goo. I may stick my nose close but I like keeping the trics on my buds not my fingers.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *GN*  I rub the stalk of the girls not the buds. Sorry I should have explained myself better.
> 
> I would not rub the buds, I would think your fingers would get covered in sticky goo. I may stick my nose close but I like keeping the trics on my buds not my fingers.


 

I readt that to *duck*...

yeah getnasty..rub the stalks not the buds..I sometimes will squeeze  the lower popcorn buds for densness


----------



## getnasty (May 23, 2012)

For denseness? Those are the ones that I was rubbing. I noticed the odor is much different from stalk to bud. Much, much different. And it's always the same bud that I touch too, taking into account for not wanting to damage the trichs.


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> For denseness? Those are the ones that I was rubbing. I noticed the odor is much different from stalk to bud. Much, much different. And it's always the same bud that I touch too, taking into account for not wanting to damage the trichs.




For smell *GN*. 4u squeezes them for denseness.

Never had a different smell from stalk to bud:confused2: Maybe stronger and more pungent  but the same smell as long as it was the same plant.


----------



## getnasty (May 23, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> For smell *GN*. 4u squeezes them for denseness.
> 
> Never had a different smell from stalk to bud:confused2: Maybe stronger and more pungent  but the same smell as long as it was the same plant.


I mean it is somewhat the same scent, but the stalk smells fruity. When I pinch the smaller buds, my fingers smell skunky as all hell and leaves a little afterscent of fruit. The strain is Trainwreck x (Blueberry x Northern Lights).

Also, for denseness, still? Lol Do you mean pinching the lower popcorn buds bulks them up?


----------



## pcduck (May 23, 2012)

> Also, for denseness, still? Lol Do you mean pinching the lower popcorn buds bulks them up?



I do not know what you mean by _for denseness,still_. 4u squeezes them to see how dense they are, not to bulk them up. Only thing that I know that bulks them up is plenty of food and light


----------



## getnasty (May 23, 2012)

Ah, okay, I understand now. I thought you were saying, or he was saying, that he pinched them to make them denser. Pinched for denseness... didnt click with my brain, pinched to check for denseness. LOL. Idfk man, I'm stoned.  :-x


----------



## puasurfs (May 25, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Here are some pics of Pink Mama and Cheddarwurst.
> 
> These were taken at day 47 of 12/12


 
Oh good lawd! Those are stunning so... thank you very much bc that 4th picture over made me lick my computer screen.:icon_smile: 

Now I've made a clean spot! :rofl:


----------



## meetmrfist2 (May 26, 2012)

lookin tasty


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by *Meet* and *Dan K.*

Dan, I am going to try to let them go to the 63- 73 day range. Although I may chop a couple of little ones down, in order to get a monster Ceddarwurst from my veg tent into the flowering tent.


----------



## pcduck (May 27, 2012)

Thanks Dan K.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2012)

These are day 59 of 12/12.
They recieved their last feeding when the lights came on, just water from now to finish.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 1, 2012)

Day 59 of 12/12 with the lights out.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

Day 62 of 12/12

They really purpled up in just the last couple of days

My picture taking still sux


----------



## Irish (Jun 4, 2012)

gonna be a great summer i see.  beautiful girls duck. you doing any od's this summer? been hitting the bluegills hard up here, as they on the beds nice now.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 4, 2012)

looking great duck---how far out are to harvest---what your temperatures been like


----------



## pcduck (Jun 4, 2012)

*Irish* Yes I got some OD with some more to go

*orange* Not sure how much longer. Have not checked the tics yet. I guess I better start. I seen where some of TDD have been harvesting in the 64 day range. But I will keep an eye on the trics.

Temps were up to 88 on a couple have hot days, but now it has settled down to the low to mid 70's in the tent.


----------



## SquidyPacheco (Jun 4, 2012)

looking yummy :ciao:


----------



## Locked (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking awesome pc....Dank Crusty nugz are always sexy as hell.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 4, 2012)

:watchplant:

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

These here are pics of the 2 out of 3 indica phenos chopped, trimmed, and hanging on day 66 of 12/12.

These 2 have a higher leaf to bud ratio then the 3rd indica pheno.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 8, 2012)

hello duck---looks like you did real good kid---love the color---this PM is gonna be round here for a while---i like it alot---:clap:


----------



## drfting07 (Jun 8, 2012)

:ciao: Pcduck and Orange, HOORAY for Pink Mamma! Looks awesome as always!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for stopping in *Orange* and *d-7*:ciao:

*d-7* I answered your question in the BHC but will give a more detailed answer here. 

They turned purple on their own.

I had 3 types of the Pink Mamas'. 3 plants were indica leaning with 2 getting real purple. The other indica looking one turned a bit purple but the bud to leaf ratio was much better in this one.

1 plant is sativa looking with no purple and also has a pretty good bud to leaf ratio.

These were all grown in 5 gallon smart pots. With a ss of 2 years old that I just keep amending between usage. Fed with my own teas made up of bat guanos,kelp,wc, and molasses. On a side note, when amending my soil for this grow I forgot the epsom salt. Did have a bit of a problem with the 1 gal smart pots with a deficiency in mg that also showed in the 5 gallons. There was  time between the 1 and 5 long enough for me to realize what I did and start feeding heavy dosages of cal/mg  to the 5's to help correct the problem before it got out of hand.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 14, 2012)

Great Job *Duck*....your gonna enjoy the smoke...I Gaurantee:giggle:


----------



## pcduck (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks *4u* I have already been doing some testing of the 63 day yank. Taste and buzz keep getting better and better with each day of cure.

I forgot to update he on my final chop.

I chopped the last 2 Pink Mama's on 6-12 at day 70 of 12/12. I also chopped the Cheddarwurst.

Was unable to take pics as I misplaced my camera. The girls are now hanging and I will try to remember to take pics then, if I find my camera:hairpull: .


----------



## orangesunshine (Jun 14, 2012)

way to go *Duck*---i just cut 2 more pm for hanging this morning---hope you are as pleased with yours as i am with mine---got one left in the oven it is a seed plant pm x pm---


----------



## Jericho (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like you did good duck. Congrats mate.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 17, 2012)

OOoooooh My sweet jesus Duck! She is a beauty!
WOW I'm still drooling over here.. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for stopping by* Jer* and *bubba*:ciao:

I am smoking some of the Pink Mama right now.
Not much taste yet. If I would have to describe it though I would say a slight licorice with a diesel undertones and smooth.


----------



## kaotik (Jun 18, 2012)

did it have any licorice smell duck?
i noticed a licorice scent strongly earlier with these.. but none at chop, and (thankfully) didn't have that flavor.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 18, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> did it have any licorice smell duck?
> i noticed a licorice scent strongly earlier with these.. but none at chop, and (thankfully) didn't have that flavor.



This licorice smell and taste is so faint that most the people I have smoked it with are just grasping at straws just to put some kind of taste to it. I myself smell and taste more of the diesel flavor then the licorice.


----------



## bubba887 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sounds very delicious Duck!
I just got the new tent setup , dropped in size/wattage dramatically though.
4x2x5 with (1) 250w HPS. 
I know VERY under lit but its a start


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2012)

kaotik said:
			
		

> did it have any licorice smell duck?
> i noticed a licorice scent strongly earlier with these.. but none at chop, and (thankfully) didn't have that flavor.


 
Ya know *KAo*...when mine was in blooming  my Girl said she had smelled licorice...and yeah  not at the final product...very nice *duck*..cant wait to see how they do outdoor..have a GL yet?


----------



## okee from muscogee (Aug 30, 2012)

thanks for the input, the autos look good, bigger then thought. cant figure out how to upload pics? help


----------

